# Savinelli Bing's Favorite



## Henry Hughes (Jan 27, 2010)

So I'm relatively new to the whole pipe-smoking scene and am interested in buying my first pipe. Before now i've been using a Churchwarden that I carved myself as well as a Chinese made 3-dollar pipe I picked up at a gas station. I've looked around, as well as tried a friend's Savinelli, and have decided that Savinelli is the brand I want to go with. Of all their pipes my favorite is by far their "Bing's Favorite" (also I am quite a fan of his) and am interested in purchasing one. But I decided that before I actually purchase one I might as well see what anyone else has thought about this pipe and wether or not I should even buy a Savinelli.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I've never owned a Bing's but have heard nothing but praise from those who do. I do, however, own several other pipes by Savinelli and have been quite happy with all of them. In my opinion you can't go wrong with a Sav.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I have about a dozen or more Savs and one of them is a smooth ebony Bing's Favorite (the '_Soiree'_ model). All my Savs are great smokers and the B's F smokes smooth and cool. I've found that it goes well with an ample variety of blends and cuts. A good value and I do highly recommend it, along with Savs in general.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Just purchased my fourth Savinelli, and am waiting for it to arrive.

All I own are excellent smokers. Highly recommended.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Like the others have said, you can't go wrong with Sav. I own 5 of them so far, from the unfinished natural (my knockaround pocket pipe) to my 2009 collection pipe. They all smoke great. I might pick up a Bings fav in the near future.


----------

